# Negative Value in Excel Pivot Table to be Charted as Positive in Pivot Chart



## sk2018 (Jan 3, 2023)

Hi all, 
from my source data - one of the columns is shown as negative number. 

And I pulled it to be in pivot table and change the formatting to be shown as positive. 

Now - when I'm using pivot table to do pivot chart. It is still showing as negative number in pivot chart. 

What is the way for me to show it as positive number in pivot chart? 

trying to avoid adding new field if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Jan 3, 2023)

If you don't want to use a helper column in the source table an option might be to use a calculated field eg.
(PivotTable Analyze > Fields, Items & Sets > Calculated Field ...... create a field that is negative of the original field)

Book7ABCDEFG1ProductSalesReturnsSum of Returns Positive2Apple1500(100)ProductTotal3Orange2500(200)Apple1004Pear3500(300)Pear3005Orange2006Grand Total6007Sheet1


----------



## sk2018 (Jan 3, 2023)

Alex Blakenburg said:


> If you don't want to use a helper column in the source table an option might be to use a calculated field eg.
> (PivotTable Analyze > Fields, Items & Sets > Calculated Field ...... create a field that is negative of the original field)
> 
> Book7ABCDEFG1ProductSalesReturnsSum of Returns Positive2Apple1500(100)ProductTotal3Orange2500(200)Apple1004Pear3500(300)Pear3005Orange2006Grand Total6007Sheet1
> ...


this works perfectly fine. 

Thanks, Alex. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Jan 3, 2023)

Thanks for letting me know. Glad I could help.
Happy New Year to you too.


----------

